# Hello from Dever, CO



## freshmantech (Jan 10, 2005)

hello everyone
this site was pointed out to me by one of our lighting designers at CCHS (a denver high school) and i felt at home. I can't wait to help out with my little bits of experiance and let you guys give me suggestions when i'm in a bind. I'm the STD (student tech director), sound designer and master carpenter...basically, i do everything at our theatre. I love it and am hoping to go to college majoring in it next year. I look forward to many more posts...

-Michael

Technical Director, Sound Designer...everything
http://www.creektheatre.com


----------



## dvsDave (Jan 10, 2005)

Hey Michael,

Welcome to ControlBooth! Glad to have you here!

I always wanted to go to Denver, but never have  

Looking forward to seeing you on the site often!


----------



## Jamie (Jan 10, 2005)

*Denver, eh?*

Welcome to CB! I've been here four days, and it already feels like home. Hopefully moving to Colorado soon, woop woop! welcome! 8O


----------



## Peter (Jan 12, 2005)

Hey! Welcome! 

Please Check back often and dont be afraid to post!

-the "unofficial" welcome wagon


----------

